# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kakvu glazbu slušaju?

## Mrvna

Problem mi je pronaci primjerenu glazbu na hrvatskom jeziku za moju skoro 9godisnjakinju. Jeza me hvata od stvari koje se pustaju u lunaparku i na rodendanima. Ne mogu pronaci nesto sto nije djecja glazba a la tresnjevacki malisani i ekipa (prerasla je to) a da nije Rozga, Severina itd. 
Ja osobno obozavam Gibonnija ali on je predepresivan za tu dob. 
Mia Dimsic mi je ugodno iznenadenje i po vokalu i tekstovima i spotovima koje mi nije neugodno gledati s djetetom ali ona je jedna, sta jos ima kod nas?
Ispricavam se ako ovakva tema vec postoji, u tom slucaju me slobodno preusmjerite.

----------


## Peterlin

Neno Belan, on ima vedrih pjesama kao npr ova - Ulicama grada: http://www.muzika.hr/neno-belan-fium...ulicama-grada/

----------


## Peterlin

Kad smo već kod Belana, mene je na njegovom koncertu (prvom na koji smo vodili sinove) oduševio dječji zbor iz Šibenika koji je izveo pjesmu iz mjuzikla Matilda.

----------


## Peterlin

Btw. Nemoj se opterećivati time što dijete sluša IZVAN kuće, na to nemaš utjecaja, ali možeš i trebaš imati stav....Npr.moj  E. je na nekom rođendanu kolegica iz vrtića otkrio Severininu pjesmu Gas gas....MM je uredno to prokomentirao da dotična ima i puno boljih pjesama i pustio nešto od toga (ne znam, neku staru tipa Tvoja prva djevojka). Obično smo tako radili, skrenuli fokus.... Ništ nismo branili, a moj brat ih je opskrbio vrlo širokim rasponom svega i svačega, od Zadruge, pa Dreleta do Mate Bulića (Igraj Mare, prašina se diže), tak da je svako čudo bilo za ne tri dana nego dva ili manje... Na kraju je ostao Belan kojeg smo i mi znali češće slušati, neke Dreletove stvari, a od profesora informatike u OŠ pokupili su Hladno pivo. Baš razmišljam jesmo li još štogod slušali, ali ne baš....zapravo da, ako se to računa: uz nas su otkrili Balaševića, a posebno omiljene su bile Panonski mornar, Toma Sawyer i Al se nekad dobro jelo baš. 

Eh, zaboravih klapu Maslina, to su obožavali, a poslušaju klape i danas. Od kontinentalnih Žigu i tetu Lizu...kvartet Gubec...

Sigurno sam puno toga i preskočila.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Tajči?
Stari Magazin, stari Novi Fosili, Emilija Kokic, stara Severina?
Klaudija Beni. Vesna Pisarovic (gdje ih samo izvlačim  :Wink: ).

Ja bi rekla Dubioza Kolektiv, al kako to tek može biti neprimjereno.

Mali voli Dinu Dvornika i Dubiozu. Curka Tajči.

----------


## mellisa

Vatra. Jinx . Nola. Elemental.Luka Nizetic. Zak.

----------


## MikiMama

Parni Valjak, Film, Dvornik

btw, zašto samo na hrvatskom?

----------


## Mrvna

Ne Zak, ako govorimo o Jacquesu. Ono njegovo treperenje i podrhtavanje glasica mi pomracuje um. 
Na hrvatskom jer na engleskom ima bandove i pjevace koje voli ali ne zna engleski toliko dobro da moze pjevati uz njih. 
Cijenim povratak u proslost ali trebaju mi aktualne stvari. 
Elemental? Hmmm, osobno ih volim ali tekstovi nisu kid friendly. Kuzite problem? Danas vise nemamo Tajci i slicnih izvodaca koji su veseli pop, nemaju ginekoloski pregled u spotu i ne p...araju u tekstovima.

----------


## Cubana

Moji na hrvatskom slusaju Massima, HP, Psihomodo pop, Parni valjak, Juru Stublica, Pavel, Detour, Miu, Silente...
A najvise Luku Bulica [emoji23]
I Dubiozu i Balasevica.
A trenutno subote provodimo uz A stranu  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Meni je izvrsna Ivana Kindl, npr ova pjesma mi je stvarno vrh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q4tFv4OX-o
Prljavo kazalište (Heroj ulice), Dino Dvornik, Mayales, mislim da se stvarno može naći za svaki ukus...

----------


## Angie75

E da, dobro je Cubana rekla, u A strani se stvarno može čuti divnih stvari <3, i starih i novih

moji su uz dvije sezone The Voicea naučili brdo dobrih starih pjesama.

----------


## MikiMama

Isto
I sve im je bilo kid friendly
Samo su pjevale
I queenovce i bowiea
Nije ih to smetalo




> Moji na hrvatskom slusaju Massima, HP, Psihomodo pop, Parni valjak, Juru Stublica, Pavel, Detour, Miu, Silente...
> A najvise Luku Bulica [emoji23]
> I Dubiozu i Balasevica.
> A trenutno subote provodimo uz A stranu

----------


## Angie75

> A najvise Luku Bulica


Hahah i moji  :lool:  
A i ja sam skužila da me najbolje poslušaju kad koristim njegove fore. npr ovu novu obradu No roots (U Rusiju svi) - samo poviknem "a sad na RUčak za stol" i odmah dotrče umirući od smijeha, inače ih moram dozivati do iznemoglosti.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pjesme iz Ane i Else ili Zlatokose? Je l prestara za to?

Mene ne muče baš tekstovi ako mi je glazba prihvatljiva... objasnim sto znaci “ilegalna je marihuana”, a on ima 7.5 god. i idemo dalje  :Wink: . Lakše mu to objasnim nego “jedna ruka krade pa te zovem gade”, to me je sto puta pitao kakav je to lopov i nikako da shvati sto on krade  :Laughing: .

Sto ima veze ako je starije, u igraonicama im puštaju tajci. I u vrticu kod moje.
Bio je i onaj Zdravko Valentin nekad hit za djecu.

----------


## tangerina

i moj najviše voli Luku Bulića  :Grin: 
imao je fazu Dječaka i Kiše metaka kad sam se stvarno pitala bih li ja kao roditelj trebala to dopustit, preteglo je to što i ja volim Dječake i Kišu metaka  :škartoc: 
u autu slušamo TBF i Hladno pivo koji pored njih zvuče ko limunadica
ali ustvari više strane pjesme sluša, u pravilu one koje su povezane za neke Minecraft filmiće, i pjeva bez beda, bar refrene

Daleka obala je mislim dosta zahvalna za taj uzrast

----------


## sasa

moji još vole Cinkuše i Zadrugu. isto su jedno vrijeme Dječaci bili hit.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Baš jutros pjevušim “stijene su gole, a djevojke isto”  :Grin: .

----------


## tangerina

> Baš jutros pjevušim “stijene su gole, a djevojke isto” .


 :lool: 

moji vole i Kries, u biti mlađa, stariji ne toliko više

----------


## vertex

Osim mnogih nabrojenih, M je zadnje vrijeme zaljubljena u Natali Dizdar.

----------


## vertex

A neka golih stijena, šta ima veze, ne treba pretjerivat :D
M. im zna svih pet albuma napamet, i silno želi Banov autogram  :lool:

----------


## vertex

> Elemental? Hmmm, osobno ih volim ali tekstovi nisu kid friendly. Kuzite problem? Danas vise nemamo Tajci i slicnih izvodaca koji su veseli pop, nemaju ginekoloski pregled u spotu i ne p...araju u tekstovima.


Ja osobno ne pazim toliko na to. Ako je p...karanje smisleno, nema veze. A Elemenatal su mi uglavnom takvi, smisleni. Plus, ove novije pjesme su im puno nježnije - Sve je moje tuđe, Bolji si, Malena, Prokleta ljubav, Goli i bosi...

----------


## tangerina

> A neka golih stijena, šta ima veze, ne treba pretjerivat :D


ma naravno, nasmijala sam se jer me sjetila na drugu temu  :lool:

----------


## Barbi

Je li moguce da nitko nije Hladno pivo i TBF spomenuo? Moji su od vrtica voljeli Hladno pivo, TBF nesto kasnije, Massima, Olivera i Gibonnija slusaju s nama u autu. I to je to od domace glazbe. Mia Dimsic je jedina od nove generacije koju smo zamijetili i svima se svidja.

----------


## vertex

> Je li moguce da nitko nije Hladno pivo i TBF spomenuo?


Nije moguće  :lool:

----------


## sillyme

Daleka obala. Jinx. Vjestice. Hladno pivo. Psihomodo. Nismo ukljucili a trebali bi i Dinu Dvornika. 

Moto: bolje dobra muzika a malo provokativne rijeci nego obrnuto  :Grin: 

I da vole naravno i Luku Bulica a najhit im je Roka Ga

Tajci Magazin i sl nisam slusala kao dijete pa im ne namjeravam ni sad pustati, meni je sve to kategorija "za svadbe"

----------


## sasa

Kaj Luka Bulić nije komičar?

----------


## Cubana

> Kaj Luka Bulić nije komičar?


Da. Bullhitove sa Antene Zg slusaju.

----------


## Cubana

> Daleka obala. Jinx. Vjestice. Hladno pivo. Psihomodo. Nismo ukljucili a trebali bi i Dinu Dvornika. 
> 
> Moto: bolje dobra muzika a malo provokativne rijeci nego obrnuto 
> 
> I da vole naravno i Luku Bulica a najhit im je Roka Ga


Tako je... "zahebi sekiraciju" mi je stih godine. Ne pjesma, stih  :Smile:  Ne drzim ga se doduse, al bome ga otpjevamo na sav glas. 
A Roka ga obozavaju i tati stalno pjevaju jer MM radi u smjenama i rijetko je vikendom slobodan. A kad je, tad bas roka [emoji23]

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Za otvaracicu teme, možda još Divasice?

Slažem se da su Tajci i stari Magazin onak, nisu cool ko Dubioza  :Wink: .
Al sretna sam kad dodje s rodjendana i pjeva Smokvicu ili Kokolo, nego generale, lopove i kad žene tulumare.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Moj voli još i Antu Casha

----------


## spajalica

moji su slusali sto i mi.
ljepojka je u vrticu pokupila svojevremeno rozgu??? privjesak ili kako li vec. za ostatak familije to je bila katastrofa, ali na obiteljskom mixu za putovanje je dobila pravo na pjesmu po svom izbpru. bome smo odslusali svi sverininu neku. gledas kroz prozor i mislis se joj kad ce. sad joj se svidjaju za nas bolje stvari.
o tekstu kao tkavom nikad nisam bas razmisaljala, sem na veseljka kad da BC pjevao. i kad sam shvatila da on nema pojma sto je veseljko  :lool:  ali sta sad djetetu je pjesma bila super.
tako da eto ja nemajka ne razmisljam uopce o tekstu pjesama i nemam pojma da li su ili ne prilagodjene djeci. i kao sto je neko gore rekao draze mi je da i ja mogu slusati.

----------


## Peterlin

> moji su slusali sto i mi.
> ljepojka je u vrticu pokupila svojevremeno rozgu??? privjesak ili kako li vec. za ostatak familije to je bila katastrofa, ali na obiteljskom mixu za putovanje je dobila pravo na pjesmu po svom izbpru. bome smo odslusali svi sverininu neku. gledas kroz prozor i mislis se joj kad ce. sad joj se svidjaju za nas bolje stvari.
> o tekstu kao tkavom nikad nisam bas razmisaljala, sem na veseljka kad da BC pjevao. i kad sam shvatila da on nema pojma sto je veseljko  ali sta sad djetetu je pjesma bila super.
> tako da eto ja nemajka ne razmisljam uopce o tekstu pjesama i nemam pojma da li su ili ne prilagodjene djeci. i kao sto je neko gore rekao draze mi je da i ja mogu slusati.


Joooj, moj E. ima talenta da postane novi Luka Bulić.... U osnovnoj školi je čak jako nadrapao radi toga, jer je razrednom kolegi (napornom nasilniku) smislio odličnu pjesmu rugalicu, pa me razrednik zvao na razgovor...a meni se baš fućkalo. Ako razrednik nije znao krotiti svoje učenike, moj E. je davao sve od sebe da obrani sebe i ostale. A i bio je na zubu jer je imao dugačak i opak jezik (ne znam odakle mu to, hehehe).

Školski mudrijaši pojma nisu imali tko je Luka Bulić... i kažnjen je moj E. a ne nasilnik protiv koga je ovaj smislio stihove. Kako god bilo, dobro je pogodio. Osim "neugodnosti" u školi koje su mi bile smiješne i dvolične (jer sam sinu doma rekla nek se ne uzrujava, a pred razrednikom sam se smješkala da ne ispadne gore sranje i da sinu ne pokvarim prosjek, što mi baš i nije uspjelo) ali eto - nije svako zlo za zlo.... Nisam mogla povjerovati da čovjek mojih godina nema pojma tko je Luka Bulić i da nikada nije čuo Bullhit. Tja... bit će da sluša Mozarta.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Joj Spajka, nije privjesak, nego Bižuterija  :Laughing:   :Very Happy: .

Mene MM zeza da u duši zapravo volim narodnjake kad sve to pamtim. Ja se pravdam da je to stvar opće kulture, ipak Bižuterija ima 18 mil pregleda. I moraš znat otkud ono “žena majka kraljica”. I tako  :Grin: .

----------


## Kosjenka

Ja sam se nekidan šokirala u frizeraju, čula sam narodnjak verziju pjesme od Let 3-a. Ispalo je da je zapravo orginal od Šabana Šaulića, za kojeg nikad nisam čula osim za našeg lokalnog pjevača narodnjaka, zašto njega zovu šaban nisam se nikada pitala. Frizerka mi je bila išokirana da kako ja to ne znam a ja reko  a kako ti ne znaš da je to pjesma od Letovaca. Uglavnom oskvrnjena mi je jedna od dražih pjesama. 
Inače mojima je Luka Bulić glavni, mali jako voli Miu i  Ed Sheerana, prosle godine je vrtio nekog domaćeg Andia ili tako nešto. Na rođendanu su vrtili Miu, Luku, lokalnu himnu.

----------


## Mrvna

Ajde napisite i o kojoj dobi se radi, nekako sumnjam da nam svima djeca idu u treci osnovne  :Smile:

----------


## sasa

moji su 5 i 10 godina.

----------


## vertex

> Ja sam se nekidan šokirala u frizeraju, čula sam narodnjak verziju pjesme od Let 3-a. Ispalo je da je zapravo orginal od Šabana Šaulića,


Hahaha, ovo mi je super, i za mene suština cijele priče o intelektualnim i neintelektualnim glazbenim pravcima  :lool: 

edit: moja najmlađa je drugašica.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Zašto Kosjenka? Šaban Šaulić je jedan od onih starih pravih narodnih pjevača, dođi da ostarimo zajedno je meni ok pjesma, original. (Let3 mi je još bolja  :Wink: ). Nije Darabubamara i sl., to mi je u kategoriji Miroslav Ilic, Tozovac... pjesama koje su bile slušane i pjevane, i probavljive  :Smile: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja sam se nekidan šokirala u frizeraju, čula sam narodnjak verziju pjesme od Let 3-a. Ispalo je da je zapravo orginal od Šabana Šaulića, za kojeg nikad nisam čula osim za našeg lokalnog pjevača narodnjaka, zašto njega zovu šaban nisam se nikada pitala. Frizerka mi je bila išokirana da kako ja to ne znam a ja reko  a kako ti ne znaš da je to pjesma od Letovaca. Uglavnom oskvrnjena mi je jedna od dražih pjesama. 
> Inače mojima je Luka Bulić glavni, mali jako voli Miu i  Ed Sheerana, prosle godine je vrtio nekog domaćeg Andia ili tako nešto. Na rođendanu su vrtili Miu, Luku, lokalnu himnu.


Eh, frizeraj je zakon... Moj E. je imao možda 5 godina, kad ga je frizerka pitala "A gledaš ti Big Brother???" Ja sam ostala isto ovako šokirana, jer mi nismo gledali televiziju (osim crtića povremeno) a pogotovo ne BB...

Tja, sto ljudi - sto pristupa...

Moja djeca su s vremenom počela posezati na dedinu policu s cd-ima, a iz nje je izronio Vice Vukov, Kićo i slično... s bakine police izronio je Ivo Robić (apsolvirali i ostavili) a kod druge bake etno glazba, Lidija Bajuk i ne znam ni ja tko sve ne... Poslušaju, vrate i rijetko se za nešto zalijepe. Uz mene su prisiljeni povremeno slušati Juru Stublića (pa su to zapamtili), kad dođu kod kume tam se čuju Prljavci i Rundek... I tak... Kad ih pitam na kakav bi koncert otišli, uglavnom biraju klape. Još malo povratka u stara vremena - jedan moj sin je na audiciji za upis u glazbenu školu planirao pjevati Da te mogu pismom zvati... a kad su bili na harmonikaškom ljetnom kampu, svirali su u maloj grupici iz čistog gušta Ružo crvena. Sad kad sin izvuče sintić, uglavnom svira filmsku glazbu. Domaća mu nije više u špici interesa, ali tko zna... mijenja se to.

----------


## Cubana

Moji su 11 i 9. 
Ovaj od 9 zadnjih mjesec dana doma tuli na Lozara i onu njegovu "javno". A proslogodisnji hit je bio Đuro. Kandžija i gole zene [emoji849]
Iako oboje vise vole stranu glazbu. Ona ove novotarije, ali i Ettu James. To ju MM fila.
Rozga je ostala u vrticu. Zauvijek nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> Je li moguce da nitko nije Hladno pivo i TBF spomenuo?


kako ne, mog M još na plaži pamte kako je gologuz pjevao nije sve tako sivo  :lool: 

inače bulić mu je broj jedan, obavezno svaki tjedan moramo odslušati novi bullhit.
vidim da zna puno toga što mi slušamo, još je pod našim utjecajem.
ali isto tako kad mu dođe ekipa čujem nekakve nepoznate stranjske pjesme iz sobe.

----------


## ninochka

K. 9,5 sluša već dugo od naših Dubiozu (bila je na dva koncerta prije 2-3 godine), Miu (sad sam skužila, nisam ni znala tko je to :D), Elemental, dragi su joj Jinxi 

što se psovki tiče, psovala je kroz pjesme i sa 4-5 godina, ali zna se što je pjesma, a što je ponašanje van pjevušenja. nemamo problema s tekstovima  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Zašto Kosjenka? Šaban Šaulić je jedan od onih starih pravih narodnih pjevača, dođi da ostarimo zajedno je meni ok pjesma, original. (Let3 mi je još bolja ). Nije Darabubamara i sl., to mi je u kategoriji Miroslav Ilic, Tozovac... pjesama koje su bile slušane i pjevane, i probavljive .


Meni su te pjesme trigger sjećanja na sindikalne izlete na koje su nas još roditelji vodili. Ne mogu reći da sam ih ikada slušala s ploča ili kazeta (u ono vrijeme), ali bratemili, kad se našlo društvo u busu, raspalili bi svi zajedno kojekakve narodnjake - ne sam Šaulića nego i druge... Ne znam im više imena, sjećam se samo pjesama: Plava žena - topla zima, Ne klepeći nanulama, Nazdravite drugovi sa mnom i sa tugom... 

No, dakle, rekao bi moj kolega da se to sluša tek kad se dobro naločeš (na feštama i svadbama) pa u tom smislu i nije baš primjereno za ovaj topic.

----------


## vertex

Mi smo zapravo svi pod međusobnim utjecajem. Svatko donese nešto svoje, i slušamo onda svašta. Pogotovo na dužim putovanjima autom.

----------


## Optimist

Crvena jabuka, Plavi orkestar, Merlin…pretpostavljam da se to više ne sluša?  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Ili Neki to vole vruće - njihova pjesma Medu moj i šećeru obilježila je moj prvi radni dan prije 31 godinu (gdje je škrnicl da si ga natuljim na glavu???)

----------


## Tashunica

> Ili Neki to vole vruće - njihova pjesma Medu moj i šećeru obilježila je moj prvi radni dan prije 31 godinu (gdje je škrnicl da si ga natuljim na glavu???)


 :lool: 

ja ih u principu puštam da se razvijaju sami što se tiče glazbe
iako mi je normalno da idu nekim smjerom koji slušaju od malena.
moja D je imala Maja Šuput fazu od par mjeseci negdje početkom osnovnjaka,
fala nebesima brzo je pustilo, iako danas kaže da lažem i da se nije dogodilo  :lool:

----------


## Kosjenka

> Zašto Kosjenka? Šaban Šaulić je jedan od onih starih pravih narodnih pjevača, dođi da ostarimo zajedno je meni ok pjesma, original. (Let3 mi je još bolja ). Nije Darabubamara i sl., to mi je u kategoriji Miroslav Ilic, Tozovac... pjesama koje su bile slušane i pjevane, i probavljive .


Eto, ja sam mislila da je orgina Let 3l. Tekst je odličan, ali aranžman mi ne leži  :Smile: .
Moji su 12 i 10. Ovaj od 12 počinje slušati glazbu sa otvorenog, sve hit do hita.
 Jako vole Kanđiju, no to je iz lokalpatriotskih razloga. Mada još su mi mali za Kanđiju

----------


## Cubana

Sto se utjecaja tice, bio je negdje nekakav mem o tome kako su ove generacije koje slusaju cajke djeca onih roditelja koji su odrastali na novom valu...

----------


## Tashunica

> Sto se utjecaja tice, bio je negdje nekakav mem o tome kako su ove generacije koje slusaju cajke djeca onih roditelja koji su odrastali na novom valu...


vrlo moguće.
gledam danas djecu u mom mjestu u slavoniji, sve su to djeca roditelja novog vala,
a dobar broj njih cajke sluša.

----------


## sillyme

Moji su 8 (trecasica) i 6 (predskloarac)
On je s tri vec u kampu pod tusem pjevusio Srusilo se sveee
A ona sa sest gole stijene i djevojke. Ali sad hi je mislim bilo malo sram pjevati to u javnosti  :Grin: 

Inace si na yt cesto nesto puste i srecom do sad nikad nisu bile cajke... iako mali je lud za Despacito tako da sam ipak malo zabrinuta  :Laughing:

----------


## Barbi

Moji su imali vrticke tete rokerice i zahvalna sam na tome, slusali su Flojde i Stonse od najranije dobi i nisu imali uopce doticaja sa domacim tresom Rozga/Sevka/Magazin jer mi to ne slusamo, a drugdje osim vrtica, kuce i auta nisu boravili.
Ja ne znam koliko ce glazba koju mi slusamo u konacnici kreirati njihove glazbene ukuse, ali zasad mi se svidja sto se njima svidja.
Moji su vec stariji sad, u rasponu od 11 do 16 i slusaju oni i razne trenutne hitove tipa Shape of you  :Grin:   ali vole slusati i znaju rijeci "nase" glazbe.

----------


## Peterlin

> vrlo moguće.
> gledam danas djecu u mom mjestu u slavoniji, sve su to djeca roditelja novog vala,
> a dobar broj njih cajke sluša.


Nije sve tak crno - to slušaju kad se nađu na nekoj fešti, a to je baš ono što mi vidimo. Da je netko gledao nas u toj dobi (u onim autobusima na sindikalnim izletima ili kad se išlo na radne akcije) stekao bi potpuno krivu sliku o tome što se slušalo... S društvom na takvom mjestu slušaš Duo pegla (iako mislim da je to bio Tomislav Ivčić - ne da mi se provjeravati) i Rokere s Moravu, a prijatelju za rođendan ipak odneseš Hey Jude singlicu ili Revolution ako si baš pri parama...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Ne znam im više imena, sjećam se samo pjesama: Plava žena - topla zima, Ne klepeći nanulama, Nazdravite drugovi sa mnom i sa tugom... .


Znam da nije topic, al zaboravila si apsolutno najizvođeniju pjesmu polupijanih roditelja na terasi odmarališta ikad. “Ti si me čekala” :D.
Šteta sto Let3 ili Hladno pivo nisu to obradili  :Wink: .

Da, cajke su nova avangarda, pisalo se dosta o tome, da su one danas ono sto je nekad bio rock.

Moji Rozgu i Šuput nisu donijeli od teta iz vrtića, nego iz igraonica s dječjih rodjendana u kojima su oboje sigurno 10x godišnje. Sto me to živcira da to puštaju na 4. i 5. rodjendanu, al eto puštaju.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moji su imali vrticke tete rokerice i zahvalna sam na tome, slusali su Flojde i Stonse od najranije dobi i nisu imali uopce doticaja sa domacim tresom Rozga/Sevka/Magazin jer mi to ne slusamo, a drugdje osim vrtica, kuce i auta nisu boravili.
> Ja ne znam koliko ce glazba koju mi slusamo u konacnici kreirati njihove glazbene ukuse, ali zasad mi se svidja sto se njima svidja.
> Moji su vec stariji sad, u rasponu od 11 do 16 i slusaju oni i razne trenutne hitove tipa Shape of you   ali vole slusati i znaju rijeci "nase" glazbe.


Joooj, Belan je u našu kuću ušao baš iz vrtića - teta je puštala onu pjesmu "Stojim na kantunu, glava u balunu..."   Kad je E. to počeo doma pjevati - pitam ja njega da li zna tko to pjeva i što još pjeva... Prisjetih se Đavola i starih ljubavi, jer Belan je moja generacija (i Massimo isto, ali Belan mi je manje išao na živce). I tako smo našli glazbu koja je vrtićancima bila prihvatljiva, a nama sasvim podnošljiva. Rijeku snova si i danas znaju pustiti.

----------


## Tashunica

> Nije sve tak crno - to slušaju kad se nađu na nekoj fešti, a to je baš ono što mi vidimo. Da je netko gledao nas u toj dobi (u onim autobusima na sindikalnim izletima ili kad se išlo na radne akcije) stekao bi potpuno krivu sliku o tome što se slušalo... S društvom na takvom mjestu slušaš Duo pegla (iako mislim da je to bio Tomislav Ivčić - ne da mi se provjeravati) i Rokere s Moravu, a prijatelju za rođendan ipak odneseš Hey Jude singlicu ili Revolution ako si baš pri parama...


da. gledam ih kad smo bili na svadbi,
s istim žarom pjevaju i plešu na lutku za bal i na one suzama si lijepila tapete.
nije da ne znaju, samo su malo skrenuli s pravog puta  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam da nije topic, al zaboravila si apsolutno najizvođeniju pjesmu polupijanih roditelja na terasi odmarališta ikad. “*Ti si me čekal*a” :D.
> Šteta sto Let3 ili Hladno pivo nisu to obradili .
> 
> Da, cajke su nova avangarda, pisalo se dosta o tome, da su one danas ono sto je nekad bio rock.
> 
> Moji Rozgu i Šuput nisu donijeli od teta iz vrtića, nego iz igraonica s dječjih rodjendana u kojima su oboje sigurno 10x godišnje. Sto me to živcira da to puštaju na 4. i 5. rodjendanu, al eto puštaju.


Joj da, hehehe, ali pjevalo se "A ti si me čeŠkala..." u maniri Luke Bulića... Bit će da su i njegovi slušali iste pjesme.

----------


## spajalica

a BB needucirana sam. ta bizuterija mi je fakat strana. i zelim da mi ostane.

moji su 10 i 12

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ma šalim se, u meni je problem što ju znam  :Wink: .

----------


## magriz

sad sam morala ici googlati tog luku bulica i te njegove uratke. fakat je ovo edukativni forum, mada nisam sigurna da mi je ovo bilo nuzno potrebno

inace moj 12godisnjak je slusao tbf, hladno pivo, dubiozu, letu stuke, psihomodo i dvornika, partibrejkerse i orgazam, a sad pomalo prelazi na elektronsku glazbu

----------


## cvijeta73

evo jos jedne mame (i tate) odrasle na novom valu čiji se podmladak u pubertetu zabavlja na sašu matića.  :Grin: 

da, i ja sam guglala  :lool: 

svaka rozga, lana, lidija koja dođe u blizinu je - njegova. 

kad slusa doma, za svoj gušt, onda je to uglavnom neki hip hop/rap, teško slušljiv.
a bila je i faza grozomornih tekstova prtija, pite boga što je s njima, valjda se liječe od teških droga. 

da se malo nasmijete, kako je inače sklon prankovima, nikad ne znaš što ćete dočekat, prije 2-3 godine mi je, da ja ne znam, promijenio zvono na mobitelu. 
ko za vraga, ja sa jednom strankom, ozbiljna firma, sastanak. i počne mi zvoniti mob na stolu. a ja ne reagiram, kao nije moj. dok sam shvatila da JE moj. tko je ikad čitao ijedan tekst od prtija, jasna mu je količina neugode :D 

a inače, sve zna, sve tekstove, od azre preko hladnog piva i tbf-a, sve pjesme, pa do teškog turbofolka. 
kad me posebno voli nervirati, onda po kući pjeva i zavija aj duvaj košavo  :Rolling Eyes: . 

mala samo strane sluša, trenutno je hit ovo
pa ovo 

ona ima super ukus, aj bar jedan od dva :D

----------


## Peterlin

> sad sam morala ici googlati tog luku bulica i te njegove uratke. fakat je ovo edukativni forum, mada nisam sigurna da mi je ovo bilo nuzno potrebno
> 
> inace moj 12godisnjak je slusao tbf, hladno pivo, dubiozu, letu stuke, psihomodo i dvornika, partibrejkerse i orgazam, a sad pomalo prelazi na elektronsku glazbu


Glede u svezi Luke Bulića - ja sam sa svojim mlađim sinom morala imati razgovor ugodni da mu objasnim kako NE MOŽE danas sutra za život zarađivati na taj način... Mislim, možda i može, ali nije baš vjerojatno da će uspjeti. I neka izvoli učiti, jer malobrojni su oni koji na ovakvim bull(s)hitovima naprave karijeru.

----------


## larmama

moja 15 godina, ne sluša narodnjake, barem ju ja nisam čula doma  :Grin: 
Prigodno za ovo vrijeme kaze da su joj hrvatske božićne pjesme najbolje božićne pjesme. Tako da i to se može uvrstiti u listu  :Smile: 
A zbog grupe BTS hoće učiti korejski  :Saint:  i proljetos je navila budilicu u 2 u noći  da vidi jesu li prvi na Billboard ljestvici  :Cool: .

----------


## Mrvna

Otvorila sam temu potaknuta komentarom koji im je dala učiteljica iz boravka kad su u jednom trenutku imali muzičke želje pa bi im ona to pustila na laptopu s youtuba. Naime žena je komentirala s kolegicom da izgleda samo cajke slušaju. I sad se moje dijete našlo u čudu što su to točno cajke, očito ne valja kad je ona to tako posprdno rekla. 
Pitala je prijateljicu iz razreda za definiciju i ova joj je "objasnila" da su to "pjesme s prostim riječima" (eto za sve vas koji volite Dubiozu, to su vam cajke  :Laughing: ). Mrkvončica je onda razbijala glavu pokušavajući naći prostotu u pjesmi Dunav od Učiteljica, koje ja osobno ne volim, ali budimo realni, nije cajka. Google ih definira kao pop. Malo šund pop ako se mene pita ali ja sam odrasla na punku i metalu, pa valjda ne kužim stvar  :Grin: 
E sad, zahebi sekiraciju  :Smile:  i učiteljicu ali nije mi drago da mi se dijete osjeća loše zbog stvari koje joj se sviđaju (been there, done that - "ugasi te svoje padavičare!!!" moji roditelji meni) pa sam si dala u zadatak malo joj proširiti obzore po pitanju glazbe u Hrvata. 
Hvala vam svima na idejama, našlo se tu dobrih prijedloga  :Kiss:

----------


## Cubana

> sad sam morala ici googlati tog luku bulica i te njegove uratke. fakat je ovo edukativni forum, mada nisam sigurna da mi je ovo bilo nuzno potrebno


Ma daj.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLWbjBAfUsQ pa ovo je mrak  :Grin:

----------


## annvilli

> Sto se utjecaja tice, bio je negdje nekakav mem o tome kako su ove generacije koje slusaju cajke djeca onih roditelja koji su odrastali na novom valu...


Naši dečki (srednjoškolci) su sa mnom i mm-om išli na Juru i Film ovu jesen.  :Cool: 
Inače mm ima foru da mi u trenucima moje živčanosti pjevuši "Nije za nju" Olivera Mandića  :Grin: , pa su klinci i to pokupili. Šta ja znam, nije mi bed ako i čuju psovke u pjesmama. Mi ne psujemo, a ne psuju ni oni, barem ne pred nama.

A sad ontopic, moja cura je s 9 slušala te starije stvari tipa Tajči, ali i novije Jinxe, Elemental...uglavnom što je čula u školi pa pokupila.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ma daj.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLWbjBAfUsQ pa ovo je mrak


dooobar, već sam zaboravila na ovaj.

jedan od zadnjih, ivica from london, isto dobar.

----------


## Lili75

ajme meni je ovo što sam čula od Luke šund ko i neka druga glazba koju navodite, ono kao zezancija fora al kao neka kvalitetna glazba :/

----------


## ina33

Moja je slicna dob al ne znam preporuku za primjerenu pjesmu na hrvatskom da je generalno upotrebljiva...mozda Belan i Mia kao najbenigniji. Moja slusa svasta, obojano nasim ukusom, pjesmama koje uci na gitari, okolinom. Favoriti su joj DK od regionskih a nema kod njih primjerenog teksta za djecu, iako ih slusa masu djece, tbf, povremeno je ulijetala i rodjendanska rozga, karan. Ja joj pomazem s problematicnim tekstovima od interpretacije pa do toga da ne moze taj rjecnik u svakodnevicu prenijet.

----------


## Lili75

> . Ja joj pomazem s problematicnim tekstovima od interpretacije pa do toga da *ne moze taj rjecnik u svakodnevicu prenijet.*


 :lool:

----------


## Angie75

> ajme meni je ovo što sam čula od Luke šund ko i neka druga glazba koju navodite, ono kao zezancija fora al kao neka kvalitetna glazba :/


pa naravno da je zezancija, to je parodija na trenutačno aktualne teme ali tako da ih i klinci skuže (tipa Ivica from London, Salmonela, pa za svaku utakmicu Svjetskog prvenstva smisli nešto itd.)

----------


## tangerina

ja sam slušajući sad Luku Bulića otkrila otkud mom sinu naglasak kojim izgovara hashtag
nepošteno sam optužila susjede  :lool:

----------


## tanja_b

> ajme meni je ovo što sam čula od Luke šund ko i neka druga glazba koju navodite, ono kao zezancija fora al kao neka kvalitetna glazba :/


Pa meni to i nije glazba, nego zafrkancija. Jedno vrijeme mi je prilično išao na živce, ali sam morala promijeniti mišljenje otkako mi je dijete gostovalo u njegovoj emisiji prošle godine  :Grin:  
Što se izbora glazbe tiče, moj je tu prilično izvan trendova - najviše sluša klasiku (i to ne baš poznate skladatelje), a od popularne glazbe mu se "zalijepe" trenutni hitovi (npr. proljetos je sistematski poskidao sve pjesme s Eurosonga pa ih je neko vrijeme proučavao) + neizbježno Hladno pivo. 
U njegovom razredu su najpopularnije navijačke pjesme  :Rolling Eyes:   i nekakve grozote koje pobere u autobusu kad idu na izlet (cajke uglavnom), ali to ne sluša doma, samo mi referira po povratku što je naučio  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> ajme meni je ovo što sam čula od Luke šund ko i neka druga glazba koju navodite, ono kao zezancija fora al kao neka kvalitetna glazba :/


Pa to nije glazba nego parodija...

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, sad vidim da je tanja_b napisala isto.

Inače, u mladosti sam se divila Rokerima s Moravu jer su uredno ubirali lovu od dvije grupe ljudi - od onih koji su kužili parodiju, a i od onih koji su ih uzimali zdravo za gotovo... To je bila odlična tržišna niša. Mislim da LB danas nije jako daleko od toga, jedino on se bavi isključivo parodijama.

----------


## Tashunica

> ajme meni je ovo što sam čula od Luke šund ko i neka druga glazba koju navodite, ono kao zezancija fora al kao neka kvalitetna glazba :/


čista parodija

----------


## tangerina

> Inače, u mladosti sam se divila Rokerima s Moravu jer su uredno ubirali lovu od dvije grupe ljudi - od onih koji su kužili parodiju, a i od onih koji su ih uzimali zdravo za gotovo...


hahahahaha, da, naš vozač/domar u firmi i ja, puno se više volimo otkad smo otkrili ovaj zajednički interes  :Smile:

----------


## emily

ne znam jel se sjećate, Luka Bulić je 2009. osvojio nagradu na Zagreb festu, s pjesmom Konobar
druga nagrada žirija, i nagrada za najbolji tekst
meni je pjesma odlična


kao parodičar mi je genijalan
baš je talentiran

----------


## Peterlin

> ne znam jel se sjećate, Luka Bulić je 2009. osvojio nagradu na Zagreb festu, s pjesmom Konobar
> druga nagrada žirija, i nagrada za najbolji tekst
> meni je pjesma odlična
> 
> 
> *kao parodičar mi je genijalan*
> baš je talentiran


Pa to je način da se na mnoge stvari pokaže prstom!

----------


## Tashunica

> ne znam jel se sjećate, Luka Bulić je 2009. osvojio nagradu na Zagreb festu, s pjesmom Konobar
> druga nagrada žirija, i nagrada za najbolji tekst
> meni je pjesma odlična


da, sjećam se.
jučer sam se, nakon ovog topica, pokušala sjetiti kako se pjesma zove.

----------


## magriz

> Pa to nije glazba nego parodija...


tocno. ali krenulo je kakvu glazbu slusaju. ovo mi je u rangu njuzbara. ok cuti, ali da mi dijete to slusa, ne bih bas voljela

----------


## Tashunica

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4kdZVTM-mc
svojevremeno meni jedna od najdražih  :lool:

----------


## laumi

> ne znam jel se sjećate, Luka Bulić je 2009. osvojio nagradu na Zagreb festu, s pjesmom Konobar
> druga nagrada žirija, i nagrada za najbolji tekst
> meni je pjesma odlična
> 
> 
> kao parodičar mi je genijalan
> baš je talentiran


Slazem se, jako je talentiran, ostrouman i duhovit. Vrhunski zabavljac.

Moji klinci (10, 11 i 15 god.) slusaju svasta. Kcerke najvise vole suvremeni strani pop, ali slusaju dosta i Abbu, Lauru Pausini, Nove fosile, ...
Sin najvise voli metal i punk rock.
Uz nas (i pod utjecajem glazbene skole) su zavoljeli klasiku.
Vole i Hladno pivo, Balasevica, neke klape, Queen.

Cajke i Thompson su zabranjeni, ali nisu nesto ni pokazivali interes za to.

Rozga i Severina su ostale u vrticu.

----------


## Lili75

> tocno. ali krenulo je kakvu glazbu slusaju. ovo mi je u rangu njuzbara. ok cuti, ali da mi dijete to slusa, ne bih bas voljela


X

----------


## Peterlin

> tocno. ali krenulo je kakvu glazbu slusaju. ovo mi je u rangu njuzbara. ok cuti, ali da mi dijete to slusa, ne bih bas voljela


Eh, drugo je pitanje ZAŠTO je LB ovdje iskrsnuo... 

Evo odgovora: meni je to poslužilo da sinu (samo mlađem, starijega to uopće ne zanima) pokažem kako izgledaju originali pjesama koje LB prekraja. Nije da je i to neka umjetnost, ali je informacija. Da ne ispadne danas-sutra kao što je Kosjenka otkrila Šabana Šaulića... Ili kao što je moj kolega pred koju godinu rekao "Ima jedna odlična NOVA pjesma - Somewhere Over the Rainbow, ova izvedba: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I... MM i ja smo skoro pali sa stolca od smijeha na tu izjavu. NOVA pjesma, da da... A kad je ono sniman Čarobnjak iz Oza? Prije 2. svjetskog rata, hehehe...

----------


## Vrijeska

Vaši sinovi (1-12g.) baš ciljano slušaju glazbu?!

Moja starija da (pop, rap (ajme riječi :Shock:  ), od domaćih kako tko uleti - zadnje je Parni valjak zbog koncerta, prošlo ljketo bilo Prljavo kazalište)
Sinak eventualno kad smo u autu onda kad imamo želje za njega tražimo Luku Bulića. (i mi se volimo nasmijati i riječi pokatkad dobro legnu pa se može pjevati. Naravno, one vezane uz nogomet su najtraženije.) Za ostalo nisam sigurna da nešto posebno zna. Zna koju od Dubioze. Sluša radio u autu (obični Enter koji starija upali), ali kod kuće ga nisam nikad vidjela da je ciljano upalio glazbu.

Mala s rođendana donese _nešto_ pa mi pokušavamo shvatiti što je. Prošle godine Džek i Džoni. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEvZa_Kt6mk
Malo mije falilo da u 21,30 nazovem igraonicu... :oklagija:

----------


## Lili75

ajmee Džek i Džoni  :lool:  
ja pola stvari koje ovdje navodite nisam nikad ni čula.

----------


## Vrijeska

Ali kad se sjetim svojih izleta, nakon uvertire s Lipe cvatu i Dugmeta, i mi smo iz zafrkancije znali nabaciti Lepu Brenu (Čačak) ili Tajči (Hajde da ludujemo). Inače, mi smo barem pjevali u busu, ovi danas svi sa svojim slušalicama .... :Sad:

----------


## magriz

> Eh, drugo je pitanje ZAŠTO je LB ovdje iskrsnuo...


pa ocito je da djeca slusaju

ja nemam gdje to cuti. kad sam po zg radio student ili yammat, a kad sam izvan zg hrt3. ili moj izbor s cd-a
tako da sam tu prvi put cula za tog djecarca

----------


## Vrijeska

Bolje LB, nego Bižuterija  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Ali kad se sjetim svojih izleta, nakon uvertire s Lipe cvatu i Dugmeta, i mi smo iz zafrkancije znali nabaciti Lepu Brenu (Čačak) ili Tajči (Hajde da ludujemo). Inače, mi smo barem pjevali u busu, ovi danas svi sa svojim slušalicama ....


ja i danas volim Bijelo dugme i na tulumima obavezno tražim: Tako ti je mala moja kad ljubi Bosanac ... :Smile:  a sjećam se i Lepe Brene, Crvene jabuke, Plavog orkestra, Merlina, Hanke Paldum Zelene oči...vidi se u kojoj republici sam živjela u Jugi  :Grin: 


A to za slušalice je baš žalosno  :Sad:

----------


## Lili75

> Bolje LB, nego Bižuterija


Meni je to manje-više isto.

----------


## sillyme

> Vaši sinovi (1-12g.) baš ciljano slušaju glazbu?!
> 
> ...


Da. Upali si YT i bira što će slušat. Ak je tablet spojen na zvučnik ili ako je upalio yt na tv-u onda i mi čujemo što sluša  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> Meni je to manje-više isto.


Ako i Bižuteriju smatraš parodijom, onda ima smisla. 

Nitko ne kaže da LB stvara vrhunsku glazbu nego se pomoću postojećih uradaka (kvalitetnih i onih manje kvalitetnih) osvrće na trenutne aktualnosti.
Djeci je fora (tko ga ima priliku čuti na anteni) jer je tekst njima često poznatih pjesama na hrvatskom. I često je smiješan.

----------


## Angie75

Pa ne može parodija biti isto ono što ismijava.

edit. pisala u isto vrijeme kad i cubana

----------


## Vrijeska

Naravno da nije isto, ali bolje da slušaju parodije nego pop-folk-kako-li-se-već-zove

----------


## Peterlin

> Vaši sinovi (1-12g.) baš ciljano slušaju glazbu?!
> 
> Moja starija da (pop, rap (ajme riječi ), od domaćih kako tko uleti - zadnje je Parni valjak zbog koncerta, prošlo ljketo bilo Prljavo kazalište)
> Sinak eventualno kad smo u autu onda kad imamo želje za njega tražimo Luku Bulića. (i mi se volimo nasmijati i riječi pokatkad dobro legnu pa se može pjevati. Naravno, one vezane uz nogomet su najtraženije.) Za ostalo nisam sigurna da nešto posebno zna. Zna koju od Dubioze. Sluša radio u autu (obični Enter koji starija upali), ali kod kuće ga nisam nikad vidjela da je ciljano upalio glazbu.
> 
> Mala s rođendana donese _nešto_ pa mi pokušavamo shvatiti što je. Prošle godine Džek i Džoni. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEvZa_Kt6mk
> Malo mije falilo da u 21,30 nazovem igraonicu...


He he he.... u toj dobi moj E. je s nekakvog rođendana dovukao onu pjesmetinu Ja sam zmija a ti žaba... Crkli smo od smijeha. Ali naš sin zna što je to i čemu služi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hczXIpeZqI

Što se tiče slušljive glazbe, lani smo bili na koncertu Gregoriana u Areni, pa smo bili na koncertu Camerona Carpentera u Lisinskom, preskočili smo Parni valjak (mm je fan od mladosti) jer nismo ga stigli uklopiti u raspored, a isto stariji sin i ja nismo bili zainteresirani... Što sami od sebe slušaju - stariji ništa, a mlađi staru filmsku glazbu.

----------


## tanja_b

Mojem su najnovije otkriće (od prije tjedan dana) ruske pjesme u izvedbi Crvenoarmejskog zbora  :Shock:  - i to je pokupio od društva na orkestru.
A nije nam ni palo na pamet ići na njihov koncert koji je bio prije mjesec dana u Lisinskom - jer su karte bile abnormalno skupe. Sad mi je malo žao, iako, kad se sjetim cijene karata, ne vjerujem da bih se predomislila.
Jedno vrijeme je na youtube-u preslušavao himne raznih država - to je bilo u vrijeme nekog od nogometnih prvenstava, pa je slušao himne prije utakmice i poželio ih čuti u još nekoj verziji. I tako... isprobava razne stvari, traži se. Na cajkama se nije zaustavio, na sreću  :Grin:  dovoljno puta je čuo od nas da je to glazbeno smeće, a i vlastiti ukus mu je evoluirao do te mjere da i sam shvaća da to nije vrijedno slušanja.

----------


## vertex

Meni je Bižuterija skroz ok. Najobičnija pop pjesmica s malo kaotiga etno zvuka. Najobičniji tekst pop pjesme, nije ništa gluplji od prosjeka. Da je na engleskom i da je pjeva netko drugi, nitko se ne bi osjećao dužan pisati kako mora začepit uši ako je negdje u prolazu slučajno čuje.

----------


## Peterlin

> *Mojem su najnovije otkriće (od prije tjedan dana) ruske pjesme u izvedbi Crvenoarmejskog zbora  - i to je pokupio od društva na orkestru.*
> A nije nam ni palo na pamet ići na njihov koncert koji je bio prije mjesec dana u Lisinskom - jer su karte bile abnormalno skupe. Sad mi je malo žao, iako, kad se sjetim cijene karata, ne vjerujem da bih se predomislila.
> Jedno vrijeme je na youtube-u preslušavao himne raznih država - to je bilo u vrijeme nekog od nogometnih prvenstava, pa je slušao himne prije utakmice i poželio ih čuti u još nekoj verziji. I tako... isprobava razne stvari, traži se. Na cajkama se nije zaustavio, na sreću  dovoljno puta je čuo od nas da je to glazbeno smeće, a i vlastiti ukus mu je evoluirao do te mjere da i sam shvaća da to nije vrijedno slušanja.


Imam osjećaj da se naša djeca negdje druže gdje ih ne vidimo... Na ovo sam potpuno zaboravila. Moj E. je zbog ovoga naučio ćirilicu i spremao se na ljetni tečaj ruskog jezika. Nije uspio jer je bilo premalo zainteresiranih, pa čeka novu priliku. I da - izvor je isti: orkestar

----------


## tanja_b

> Imam osjećaj da se naša djeca negdje druže gdje ih ne vidimo... Na ovo sam potpuno zaboravila. Moj E. je zbog ovoga naučio ćirilicu i spremao se na ljetni tečaj ruskog jezika. Nije uspio jer je bilo premalo zainteresiranih, pa čeka novu priliku. I da - izvor je isti: orkestar


He-he, moj za ruski ima baku profesoricu, ako ga baš hoće učiti. Ali mislim da mu se ipak toliko ne da - više ga zabavlja glazba nego jezik.

----------


## Peterlin

> He-he, moj za ruski ima *baku profesoricu*, ako ga baš hoće učiti. Ali mislim da mu se ipak toliko ne da - više ga zabavlja glazba nego jezik.


Joooj, moram zapamtiti ovu informaciju, jer sam već razmišljala o privatnim satovima ruskog za njega. Teško je naći suvisli tečaj ili školu stranih jezika jer je mali interes, pa se ne nudi puno mogućnosti, a on ima dosta nagužvan raspored (dvosmjenska nastava, vježbe, pripreme za natjecanja, radioamateri), ali to je sada offt.

----------


## jelena.O

moja klinka je doslovno naučila srpsku ćirilicu u dva tri sata i pisanu i štampanu. Veliki je naučio ćirilicu nakon odrađenog njemačkog tečaja u Njemačkoj jer mu je jedan cimer bio rus

----------


## cvijeta73

> Meni je Bižuterija skroz ok. Najobičnija pop pjesmica s malo kaotiga etno zvuka. Najobičniji tekst pop pjesme, nije ništa gluplji od prosjeka. Da je na engleskom i da je pjeva netko drugi, nitko se ne bi osjećao dužan pisati kako mora začepit uši ako je negdje u prolazu slučajno čuje.


a je, da, slažem se, pop pjesmica. jedino što je u mom svemiru nekako neprirodno da 16-godišnjak diže ruke na pop pjesmuljak. to mi je, ono, za sredovječne :D kad si malo popiju, na ljetnoj fešti.
čudno mi je zamisliti j, umjesto da skače negdje na neki rock, kako otkida na rozgu. tebi nije? :D 
a otkida :D

ok, isto bi mi bilo čudno i kad bi slušao staru filmsku glazbu :D ono, slušalice na uši i lara song se sluša  :Shock:

----------


## sasa

sad sam se sjetila kad je naš v. prije neke 2 godine sav revoltiran izšao iz sobe i izjavio da neće više dijeliti sobu sa sestrom jer ne može na miru ni Vivaldija poslušati. trebali ste vidjeti pogled koji smo izmjenili MM i ja :Grin:  :Grin: , i meni je isto čudno da je njemu klasika fora, a nemam ništa protiv iste časna riječ.
mala zato voli sve što vole mladi- a najviše Taylor Swift. koja je meni u istom glazbenom rangu ko i bižuterija. samo skuplji celofan.

----------


## tangerina

meni nije stvar toga kako mi je čudno zamisliti djecu, nego postoje glupi pop pjesmuljci koji su mi samo glupi pop pjesmuljci, a postoje glupi pop pjesmuljci koji mi taknu neki živac da mi mozak počne vikat LALALALALAQLALALA, i Bižuterija kao i vjerojatno sve pjesme od Magazina i izdanaka od devedesetih na ovamo su mi ta kategorija. ko i gore spomenuta zmija i žaba.
a one prije od Magazina su obični glupi pop pjesmuljci


istina je doduše da stvari zvuče manje glupo na stranom jeziku čak i kad znaš da jesu, iz istog razloga sam vjeroajtno kritičnija i prema našim glumcima i našim serijama

----------


## Lili75

Ma meni je isto jer ne slušamo ništa od toga.  :Smile: 

Šta fali Lara songu  :Heart:  meni je divaaan  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Meni ništa nije čudno  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

M. i ja smo nedavo otkrile koliko je Katy Perry opaljena (nisam joj nikad gledala spotove, pjesme znam ove šta se vrte po radiju). Pogledajte ova dva:
Swish
Bon Appetit

----------


## Lili75

> meni nije stvar toga kako mi je čudno zamisliti djecu, nego postoje glupi pop pjesmuljci koji su mi samo glupi pop pjesmuljci, a postoje glupi pop pjesmuljci koji mi taknu neki živac da mi mozak počne vikat LALALALALAQLALALA, i Bižuterija kao i vjerojatno sve pjesme od Magazina i izdanaka od devedesetih na ovamo su mi ta kategorija. ko i gore spomenuta zmija i žaba.
> a one prije od Magazina su obični glupi pop pjesmuljci
> 
> 
> istina je doduše da stvari zvuče manje glupo na stranom jeziku čak i kad znaš da jesu, iz istog razloga sam vjeroajtno kritičnija i prema našim glumcima i našim serijama


X

----------


## cvijeta73

> meni nije stvar toga kako mi je čudno zamisliti djecu, nego postoje glupi pop pjesmuljci koji su mi samo glupi pop pjesmuljci, a postoje glupi pop pjesmuljci koji mi taknu neki živac da mi mozak počne vikat LALALALALAQLALALA, i Bižuterija kao i vjerojatno sve pjesme od Magazina i izdanaka od devedesetih na ovamo su mi ta kategorija. ko i gore spomenuta zmija i žaba.
> a one prije od Magazina su obični glupi pop pjesmuljci


a daaaj tang, znači sve seke mogu ljubit mornare, al ne smije ona biti privjesak, što se sija, obmana il kopija  :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Šta fali Lara songu  meni je divaaan


ma ništa. samo mi čudno :D

----------


## vertex

Ma neee, ona je dijamant, a on ne zna šta ima i ponaša se kao da je privjesak od bižuterije. Pa ga ona lipo pusti da ide ća, kad ne zna cijenit ženu majku kraljicu i kad nije sposoban za duboku vezu :D

----------


## Lili75

> ma ništa. samo mi čudno :D


po njemu sam dobila ime  :Smile: 


*vertex p*a vidiš ti to, tu je cijela priča iza texta.  :Wink:

----------


## tangerina

> a daaaj tang, znači sve seke mogu ljubit mornare, al ne smije ona biti privjesak, što se sija, obmana il kopija


ništa ja ne propisujem šta se smije a šta ne smije
možda je i razlika u mojoj dobi kad sam čula jedne odnosno druge
u svakom slučaju stav nije zasnovan na racionalnoj analizi teksta  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ma neee, ona je dijamant, a on ne zna šta ima i ponaša se kao da je privjesak od bižuterije. Pa ga ona lipo pusti da ide ća, kad ne zna cijenit ženu majku kraljicu i kad nije sposoban za duboku vezu :D


sad kad tang uleti sa sociološkom analizom roditelja  koji djeci ne daju da ljube mornare lol

----------


## Lili75

ja sam skužila da dok god mi je dobar ritam, tijelo mi samo krene tupkat bez obzira na text  :Rolling Eyes:  bude me sram same sebe na što mi sve tijelo odreagira. Na feštama mogu plesat uz sve što je dobrog ritma.

Moji klinci 6 i 8 god su trenutno zaluđeni M. Jacksonom i Dinom Dvornikom.

----------


## Vrijeska

Možda je Bižuterija bila krivi primjer  :Grin: 
Molim analizu Džeka i Džonija  (pretpostavljam da se kuži kakvo je njihovo agregatno stanje...):

Popilo se noćas, mama
Još jedna zora iznad grada
Telefon meni stalno zvoni
Al' nije ona, zovu Džek i Džoni
Popilo se noćas, mama
Još jedna zora iznad grada
Telefon meni stalno zvoni
Al' nije ona, zovu Džek i Džoni
Džek i Džoni večeras me tješe
Jer oko srca večeras me steže
Dao bih sve da me nazove
Jer zbog nje bih doš'o na drugi kraj grada i pješke
A, stiže poziv, kažem "Bože, daj pomozi"
Kažem "halo", čujem samo, "Ovdje Džek i Džoni", 'ajmo


I bila je još jedna, s nekim apartmanima, vilama, autima, ....

----------


## tangerina

> sad kad tang uleti sa sociološkom analizom roditelja  koji djeci ne daju da ljube mornare lol


 :Laughing: 

al kad smo krenuli, hoće li mi netko objasnit o čemu se radi u onoj pjesmi iz kolica vire crte tvoga lica  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Pa očito se u obje pjesme radi o ljubavi. Ja vas stvarno ne razumijem  :lool:

----------


## Vrijeska

> iz kolica vire crte tvoga lica


 :Laughing: 

nije toga bilo prije ... bolji si bili mornari i kuće trokatnice...

----------


## Lili75

:lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> nije toga bilo prije ... bolji si bili mornari i kuće trokatnice...


Ma bilo je toga i prije.... Sjetite se samo oporezovanih singlica iz nekih drugih vremena. Mislim da se danas to ne radi, nema više nikakve selekcije jer para vrti gdje burgija neće... ali opet, teško mi je reći da je prije bilo bolje. Bilo je drugačije, a štošta je bilo isto kao i danas...

Sjećam se da smo bratić i ja slušali te narodnjake iz puste zafrkanije, a ono tekst ide ovako: Daljine, puste daljine... jer daljina svoj PODATAK nema... (Ne služi mi na čast kad se sjetim što smo radili s nekima od tih ploča - frizbiiii...Nismo tada prije 40 godina bili svjesni da vinil baš i ne bi trebalo bacati u okoliš samo tak...) Nda, netko je to pjevao, netko je to snimao i izdavao, mnogi su od toga živjeli isto kao i danas. To je mašinerija... Entertainment is a big business.... Nema puno veze s kvalitetom i estetikom. Uostalom, kaže moj kolega, gdje ćeš se ti napiti na svadbi uz Vivaldija??? To neJde. A u privatnom životu moj stariji sin i ja slušamo NIŠTA jer jednostavno volimo tišinu (ne podnosim da mi nešto stalno tandrče) pa zbog toga mm i mlađi imaju slušalice.

----------


## ina33

Moja voli mjuzu i ciljano sluša razne stvari, vrlo često uzme i CD iz glazbenog i to sluša, voli pjevati - tipa one istarske koje su na CD-u (nemamo veze s Istrom, ni Putokazima, njoj se to jednostavno sviđa otkako je to u školi čula). Sviđa se njoj i Rozga, ali njoj je sve manje izložena jer to njena ekipa baš ne sluša plus zna da doma nije dobrodošla, pa ako mi zahirimo s nekom našom kuruzom, onda zapjevamo i jednu za njenu dušu. Pusti si i klasiku s tog CD-a. Doduše, klasika tipa Labuđe jezero je u kuću ušla kao neki Disney crtić, ali sad i to zna. Sviđa joj se i Stavros, pa kad me pitala da je li to cajka, rekla sam da nije, al da je cajkun. A propos ruskog zbora, ima u filmu "Lov na Crveni oktobar" poznata ona tema s nekim ruskim zborom (ne znam je li to taj the zbor), plus rokeri Leningrad Cowboys imaju cijeli stil i suradnju s njima - to smo svi znali poslušat. A LB i pjesmica o "premijeru", to je bio isto naš kućni hit, tad sam prvi put čula za LB-a.

Dakle, neki miš-maš je to, ali ja se trudim izložit je nečemu što ja smatram da je dobro.

----------


## cvijeta73

sad kad ovo čitam, mislim si da je u pubertetu i prirodno da su ti roditelji, i sve što ide s njima, uključujući i muziku, bezveze. i moraš biti drugačiji od njih. 

štaće jadni ako roditelji odvrnu, nemam pojma, queens of stone age. lako je bilo njima biti buntovnik u pubertetu, i šokirati svoje roditelje koji su slušali kancone sa sanrema i mišu kovača. 

i onda su cajke jedini logičan izbor lol.

----------


## tangerina

je, cvijeto, to sam i ja zaključila. ja se stvarno sjećam posebnog gušta kad me tata pitao šta to mi slušamo, zvuči ko da netko struže loncima  :lool: 

tako da, vertex, bar odglumi malo da si osupnuta i užasnuta, šta te košta!

----------


## vertex

Nama je A. nedavno prezentirao soundtrack iz Čuvara Galaksije. Strašno mu se sviđa pa da nas upozna s tom glazbom. A pjesme sve stare ko mi, ili i starije  :lool: 
To dosta slušamo kad se negdje dalje vozimo, i soundtarck iz Baby drivera, isto mi je odličan, meni i draži. Oba su totalni miks žanrova.

----------


## vertex

> je, cvijeto, to sam i ja zaključila. ja se stvarno sjećam posebnog gušta kad me tata pitao šta to mi slušamo, zvuči ko da netko struže loncima 
> 
> tako da, vertex, bar odglumi malo da si osupnuta i užasnuta, šta te košta!


A nemam potrebe! Nisu moji dečki ko cvijetin J., sačuvaj bože  :Grin:   :lool:

----------


## vertex

Aha, tek sad mi je sinulo da vjerojatno ne misliš na upravljanje njihovim ukusom, nego čisto na na to da pružim djeci zadovoljstvo što me njihov odabir užasava :D

----------


## cvijeta73

aj, aj, jos te moze docekat pitanje - mama, jel mogu u petak u hemingveja? a sta ima? a nista, mečke parkirane ispred, a unutra sandra afrika  :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

Edit: ne znam jesam li ubola dobro s hemingvejom i splitskim "cajka" djirom

----------


## vertex

Svo zlo s tim, cvijeta moja! :D

----------


## laumi

> aj, aj, jos te moze docekat pitanje - mama, jel mogu u petak u hemingveja? a sta ima? a nista, mečke parkirane ispred, a unutra sandra afrika


 :Laughing:

----------

